# day 11 of stimming and loads of discharge



## ♥ cat ♥

Hi

Hope you can help i am currently on day 11 of stimming and tonight i have had loads of egg white discharge. I have a large follicle on my scan yesterday of 24mm(?) and the others were much smaller, so do you think i am away to ovalate early or will it just be the one that is away to go? I have another scan tomorrow but i am really worried that i don't make it to egg collection

Do the injections stop you from realising the hormone to ovulate?

Thanks

Alison xx[br]Posted on: 27/05/06, 18:15Hi there

I found out today that the discharge is nothing to worry about, it is just a sign that my hormones are high.

Thanks

Alison xx


----------



## Ruth

Exactly what I would have said!!

Ruth


----------

